# Service manual for GXP BB?



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

A search for GXP Service Manual turns up this document 

https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/2014_xx1_service_manual_0.pdf

which contains a rather detailed explanation about how to properly service a GXP BB, including access and service of the bottom bracket cartridge bearings. However, this document is supposedly specific to XX1 series of products.

What about other products with GXP bottom bracket? Are these instructions applicable to all GXP BBs? Or is this really something specific to XX1?

I was trying to search for other service manuals, but all I could find was stuff like

https://www.servicearchive.sram.com...ev_c_road_cranksets_and_bottom_brackets_0.pdf

which describes installation but does not describe post-install service.

Where can I find service manual for, say, GXP BB used with a Rival crankset? I would like to see something similar to and as detailed as the XX1 document linked above.


----------

